# Finally - success with weight loss



## Carina1962 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have to share this with you. As some of you may be aware, i have been struggling with losing weight for a long time now and 3 weeks ago decided to join SW and felt a little disheartened with my 1st two weeks weight loss (1/2 lb first week, 1lb 2nd week, maintained 3rd week).  Last night however, my perserverence paid off.........i've lost 2lbs this week!!  and i also got my test results today for thyroid function and that is all normal so now i can proceed with carrying on with losing weight knowing that it's just down to sheer hard work and determination.  I have a long way to go (5 stone to lose) but i know that with the help of SW i will achieve my goal! - thanks to all for listening to my moans and groans over the weeks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2012)

Terrific news Carina! Well done - keep up the good work!


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Carina thats terrific news on all counts well done you, see pacients is a vertue  x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 18, 2012)

carina62 said:


> I have to share this with you. As some of you may be aware, i have been struggling with losing weight for a long time now and 3 weeks ago decided to join SW and felt a little disheartened with my 1st two weeks weight loss (1/2 lb first week, 1lb 2nd week, maintained 3rd week).  Last night however, my perserverence paid off.........i've lost 2lbs this week!!  and i also got my test results today for thyroid function and that is all normal so now i can proceed with carrying on with losing weight knowing that it's just down to sheer hard work and determination.  I have a long way to go (5 stone to lose) but i know that with the help of SW i will achieve my goal! - thanks to all for listening to my moans and groans over the weeks



Well done carina, perserverence is the key and you are doing well.  Good luck   Sheena


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations Carina and very well done.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 18, 2012)

Well done Carina


----------



## Katieb (Apr 18, 2012)

Fantastic news Carina! Well done! Katiex


----------



## traceycat (Apr 18, 2012)

well done carina, thats great news


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 25, 2012)

I lost another 1 1/2 lb this week so that is 5lbs in total since i started so well on the way to my half a stone award   I do have my birthday weekend this weekend though (the big 5 0 ) and will be happy if i manage to maintain next week rather than put on.


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2012)

carina62 said:


> I lost another 1 1/2 lb this week so that is 5lbs in total since i started so well on the way to my half a stone award   I do have my birthday weekend this weekend though (the big 5 0 ) and will be happy if i manage to maintain next week rather than put on.



Well done Carina


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 25, 2012)

_Great News Carina, really pleased for you and don't worry too much around the birthday just enjoy yourself and Have a good un!_


----------

